# Akteon hotel in Greece



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

I do not want to derail _this thread_ but, guess what... We had our own 'Traymore Hotel' here in Greece, too. This beast here:


Built in Neo Faliro, close to the port of Piraeus and called "Akteon" ("at the beach"), it looks like a totally out of place building for Greece of the late 1900s, with all the usual patterns we love present here, too:

the name of the architect Ernest Chiller (more to come about him, too)
weird photos, no construction or more modern hq photos
a world fair
small lifespan,
"reasons that are still investigated"
"but-right-after-it-was-built" problems
"dinner-was-served-at-20.15" details
removal of artifacts
change of usage and gradual decay and demolition stages before the final one, etc



> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-14 13:42:10Reaction Score: 0


Are you calling it “Traymore” allegorically, or it really had “Traymore” in its name?


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-14 14:08:03Reaction Score: 2




KorbenDallas said:


> Are you calling it “Traymore” allegorically, or it really had “Traymore” in its name?


Allegorically. The name was "Ακταίον" - Akteon (act-EH-on).

Here are some links, for a quick view at more photos

_Aktaion Hotel: A jewel of New Faliro that no longer exists_
_In which European city was this hotel located? Not Vienna or Florence..._
_Akteon Hotel - Pireorama blogspot_
In the page of the third link we can find another link that describes a tour inside the hotel.

_A tour inside the Akteon_
In a nutshell: A few months after the hotel opening, a newspaper editor asks to be toured inside the hotel. The owner himself (a banker) takes him on a tour "which lasted for two hours". Now, things get even more weird (but, still within the patterns we all love).
The inside is spectacular with sudden surprises from the alternating themes in the decoration with, a _'Pompeian Hall'_, a _'Greek Hall'_, an _'Arabian Hall'_, 160 rooms, each with its own design(!), a copy(?) of a bronze statue that had just been unearthed in Greece (but no mention of what happened to that copy) etc.
And then, there is a short passage about the hotel workers who didn't use to call it a 'hotel' but called it an ... 'institution' (!), because it played an important role in the fields of arts and culture in Athens. Hmmmm....

And here's a photo from a facebook page, where a "still investigated" demolition of the domes and removal of artifacts is mentioned in 1934-1935, only around 30 years after it was finished (1903). The last remaining part, the level ground was demolished in the late 1980s.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-14 14:17:56Reaction Score: 1


That would be derailing then. I separated this wonderful Greek hotel into a separate thread. I also fixed the first of your links in the above post to be routed through Google Translate. This forum is in English language. Please fix the other two in a similar manner.

Thank you


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-14 15:05:11Reaction Score: 1


Done that, KD.  Check the update about a tour inside the hotel, I think you'll find it interesting.
(I think the translations do not miss any important points and are easy to understand)


----------

